# [system.d ?? / kdm] kdm No DBUS session-bus found [résolu]

## gaga

Bonjour à tous,

J'avais mis de côté Gentoo depuis quelques années pour tester d'autres distrib'... mais je suis de retour   :Very Happy: 

Ce retour est un peu "bancal" ; j'avoue que je suis un peu perdu avec systemd / grub2 /etc  mais bon, bref, j'apprends à fur et à mesure  :Wink: 

Je reste néanmoins bloqué depuis 2 jours sur un pb assez gênant (dans le sens où je vais quand même avoir besoin de travailler sur mon pc et que kde ne fonctionne toujours pas ! ça me rend dingue).

Comme beaucoup d'autres threads : kdm = No DBUS session-bus found 

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /var/log/kdm.log | tail -n 30
> 
> Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
> 
> Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
> ...

 

Et pourtant le service semble bien démarré :

 *Quote:*   

> # systemctl status dbus.service
> 
> dbus.service - D-Bus System Message Bus
> 
>    Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/dbus.service; static)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # systemctl list-units  -t service
> 
> UNIT                                  LOAD   ACTIVE SUB     DESCRIPTION
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  #journalctl -u dbus
> 
> [...]
> 
> -- Reboot --
> ...

 

La fin du Xorg.log ne semble pas me fournir d'infos...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [    17.826] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
> 
> [    17.826] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # eselect profile list
> 
> Available profile symlink targets:
> 
>   [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.10.25-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Je suis perdu là, je ne sais plus où chercher... une bonne âme pourrait m’aiguiller ? 

Merci beaucoup  :Smile: Last edited by gaga on Sun Mar 02, 2014 10:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gaga

 *Quote:*   

> #  ps -ef | grep dbus*
> 
> message+  2132     1  0 22:16 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system --address=systemd: --nofork --nopidfile --systemd-activation
> 
> root      2409     1  0 22:19 tty2     00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session
> ...

 

J'ai aussi testé avec les drivers nvidia (et en désactivant optimus dans le bios) : même resultat ou presque : cette fois kdm ne termine pas brutalement en quittant l'interface grapgique, j'ai simplement un fond d'écran mais pas d'invite pour se logguer... les messages de kdm.log sont identiques. Je précise que le driver nvidia est bien installé (Direct Rendering : Yes)

----------

## SirRobin2318

Est ce que tu peux nous montrer les USE flags qui sont utilisés pour systemd, dbus et kdm?

moi j'ai:

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/systemd                                      [208-r2:0/1]                  USE="acl cryptsetup filecaps firmware-loader gudev introspection kmod lzma pam (policykit) qrcode tcpd -audit -doc -gcrypt -http -python (-selinux) {-test} -vanilla -xattr" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/dbus                                         [1.6.18-r1]                   USE="X systemd -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kdm                                          [4.11.5:4/4.11]               USE="handbook pam systemd (-aqua) (-consolekit) -debug -kerberos" 0 kB

```

Sinon, pour plus de context, est ce qu'on peut voir:

- journalctl -b -u polkit.service

- eselect profile list 

- version du kernel (et sources utilisées. t'aurais pas patché avec kdus par exemple ?)

----------

## DuF

peut être une piste, le flag systemd pour dbus est à virer lors de l'installation de dbus même s'il ne faut pas le faire en permanent, cf : http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd#Installation . Dès fois en allant vite on peut le laisser ou l'oublier lors de l'installation.

----------

## gaga

Merci pour vos réponses

Euh, j'ai pourtant suivi le tuto systemd, e t si j'ai bien compris, le USE="-systemd" n'est à utiliser que temporairement en cas de dépendance circulaire. Dans mon cas c'est une installation fraîche et je n'ai pas eu de souci...    du coup je dois le virer mais pas en permanence ? Je ne comprends pas trop... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/systemd-208-r2:0/1  USE="acl filecaps firmware-loader gudev introspection kmod pam (policykit) tcpd -audit -cryptsetup -doc -gcrypt -http -lzma -python -qrcode (-selinux) {-test} -vanilla -xattr" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB
> 
> [ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.6.18-r1  USE="X systemd -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB
> ...

 

- eselect profile list (déjà mis plus haut)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   # eselect profile list
> 
>   [7]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd *
> ...

 

- version du kernel : linux-3.10.25-gentoo    pas de patch particulier à ma connaissance... c'est la dernière version "stable" via emerge gentoo-sources, pas de patch appliqué à posteriori

- journalctl -b -u polkit.service 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # journalctl -b -u polkit.service 
> 
> -- Logs begin at mer. 2014-02-26 22:02:53 CET, end at jeu. 2014-02-27 23:46:48 CET. --
> ...

 

euh... ??? je n'ai pas besoin de polkit, si ??

----------

## SirRobin2318

Polkit est intégré à systemd, ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'il devrait etre actif par défaut.

T'as bien le use flag policykit, donc rien à rebuilder, par contre, juste pour voir :

```
systemctl status polkit.service
```

Puis essaie :

```
systemctl enable polkit.service
```

Et reboot.

----------

## gaga

Hum...  ça semble bon, non ? 

 *Quote:*   

> kbu kbu # systemctl status polkit.service
> 
> polkit.service - Authorization Manager
> 
>    Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/polkit.service; static)
> ...

 

edit : l'heure n'est pas bonne, je dois encore réglé ça par la suite, mais c'est la sortie juste après le reboot

 *Quote:*   

> # journalctl -b -u polkit.service 
> 
> -- Logs begin at mer. 2014-02-26 22:02:53 CET, end at ven. 2014-02-28 16:07:45 CET. --
> 
> févr. 28 16:07:31 kbu systemd[1]: Collecting polkit.service
> ...

 

----------

## SirRobin2318

OK, donc va falloir trouver pourquoi ton polkit est dead: 

```
 Active: inactive (dead) 
```

Ça c'est pas bon. 

Regarde si tu trouves quelque chose dans :

```
journalctl -b -p err
```

ou

```
journalctl -b -p warning
```

----------

## SirRobin2318

Just pour être sur:

```
ps -uax | grep polkit
```

Aussi, parmis les services que tu as listé, en plus des tiens j'ai: rtkit-daemon.service et systemd-udev-settle.service.

----------

## gaga

Voilà les résultats, mais je suis un peu perdu... X arrive à se lancer via startx sans probleme... pourquoi les log disent l'inverse ?

 *Quote:*   

> # journalctl -b -p err
> 
> -- Logs begin at mer. 2014-02-26 22:02:53 CET, end at ven. 2014-02-28 16:29:50 CET. --
> 
> févr. 28 16:05:00 kbu kernel: usb 1-1.2.1.1.1: dvb_usb_v2: Did not find the firmware file 'dvb-usb-it9135-01.fw'. Please see linux/Documentation/dvb/ for more details on firmware-problems. Status -2
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> févr. 28 16:04:59 kbu kernel: usb 2-1.8: config 0 descriptor??
> 
> févr. 28 16:04:59 kbu kernel: systemd-getty-g (1239) used greatest stack depth: 4600 bytes left
> 
> févr. 28 16:04:59 kbu kernel: gentoo-local-ge (1240) used greatest stack depth: 4184 bytes left
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # ps -uax | grep polkit
> 
> root     14662  0.0  0.0 112532   996 pts/0    S+   16:46   0:00 grep --colour=auto polkit
> 
> 

 

----------

## gaga

 *Quote:*   

> Aussi, parmis les services que tu as listé, en plus des tiens j'ai: rtkit-daemon.service et systemd-udev-settle.service.

 

install de rtkit en cours (je ne sais pas trop si c'est utile, mais rien ne coupe de tester)...

mais pour systemd-udev-settle.service je ne vois pas...

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R    ] virtual/udev-208-r1  USE="gudev introspection kmod (-selinux) (-static-libs)" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB
> 
> [ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-26  0 kB
> 
> 

 

edit :   lui aussi est *dead*....

 *Quote:*   

> # systemctl status systemd-udev-settle.service
> 
> systemd-udev-settle.service - udev Wait for Complete Device Initialization
> 
>    Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/systemd-udev-settle.service; static)
> ...

 

edit2 : pourtant si je lance à la main il semble à son aise...

 *Quote:*   

> # /usr/lib/systemd/systemd-udevd --debug
> 
> device 0x15c4860 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda6'
> 
> restoring old watch on '/dev/sda6'
> ...

 

edit3 : c'est normal que je n'ai pas de polkit.service dans  /usr/lib/systemd/systemd ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kbu kbu # /usr/lib/systemd/systemd
> 
> systemd                 systemd-binfmt          systemd-fsck            systemd-localed         systemd-multi-seat-x    systemd-remount-fs      systemd-sleep           systemd-update-utmp     
> ...

 

edit4:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kbu kbu # polkitd
> 
> bash: polkitd : commande introuvable
> ...

 

pourtant le paquet semble bien installé: 

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/polkit-0.112-r1  USE="introspection kde nls pam systemd -examples -gtk (-selinux)" 0 kB
> 
> 

 

hum hum...

----------

## SirRobin2318

C'est bizarre, j'ai pas eu à l'installer à la main. tu peux me donner emerge --info, je voudrais jeter un coup d'oeil à tes use flags.

----------

## gaga

 *SirRobin2318 wrote:*   

> C'est bizarre, j'ai pas eu à l'installer à la main. tu peux me donner emerge --info, je voudrais jeter un coup d'oeil à tes use flags.

 

Voila le dernier :

 *Quote:*   

> #  emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.10.25-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide... j'ai au moins l'impression d'avoir un truc à chercher  :Wink: 

edit  : pourquoi j'ai openrc d'installer sachant que j'ai systemd ??

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -pv sys-apps/openrc
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Je peux le supprimer ?

----------

## SirRobin2318

Ne le supprime pas pour l'instant, c'est pas recommandé par la doc gentoo. Il apporte peut etre des fichiers de confs et cie qui pourraient être utilisés. Donc on inspectera ça plus tard, pour l'instant on essaie de rendre ton système plus stable, après on pourra le casser à nouveau  :Smile: 

Je viens de rentrer, je vais voir si je trouve des choses à creuser dans ce que tu as posté.

----------

## gaga

C'est sympa de te pencher sur mon cas. Merci.

Je trouve dommage que j'en sois là : j'ai l'impression d'avoir fait une install plutôt classique, que je suis très proche d'y arriver.... et ça fait plusieurs jours que je suis coincé. Heureusement que je n'ai pas eu besoin urgemment de mon PC, sinon bonjour la galère....

----------

## SirRobin2318

Oui, c'est frustrant, mais il faut être un peu masochiste pour utiliser gentoo dans tous les cas  :Smile: 

En fait, le handbook gentoo ne documente rien sur systemd, c'est une histoire de politique, ils veulent pas l'imposer. Du coup, les gens finissent avec des installations batardes mélangeant ce qu'il fallait faire pour gentoo sans systemd et avec systemd. 

Bref, les docs finiront par se stabiliser... 

En attendant, rajoute à tes use flags : systemd-units, et emerge -uDNa @world. 

C'est la seule chose que j'ai trouvé manquante dans tes use flags, on va déjà voir si ça change quelque chose.

----------

## SirRobin2318

Et non c'est pas normal qu'il manque /usr/lib/systemd/system/polkit.service, avec un peu de chance ça sera apporté par le use flag systemd-units.

----------

## gaga

En fait j'utilise systemd car je viens de quelques années de fedora et que c'était systemd  chez eux... je sais que ça a été un peu poussé par RH, mais bon, mais je commence à regretter un peu openrc je t'avoue :s 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge -uDNa @world
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> ...

 

emerge en cours...

----------

## gaga

 *SirRobin2318 wrote:*   

> Et non c'est pas normal qu'il manque /usr/lib/systemd/system/polkit.service, avec un peu de chance ça sera apporté par le use flag systemd-units.

 

ça y est il existe :

 *Quote:*   

> # ls -l  /usr/lib/systemd/system/polkit.service
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 172 24 févr. 19:16 /usr/lib/systemd/system/polkit.service
> 
> 

 

mais toujours pas de polkit fonctionnel :

 *Quote:*   

> # systemctl status polkit.service 
> 
> polkit.service - Authorization Manager
> 
>    Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/polkit.service; static)
> ...

 

kdm.log tjrs pareil :

 *Quote:*   

> Loading extension GLX
> 
> The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> 
> > Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
> ...

 

 journalctl -b -p err 

 *Quote:*   

> # journalctl -b -p err 
> 
> -- Logs begin at mer. 2014-02-26 22:02:53 CET, end at ven. 2014-02-28 18:34:44 CET. --
> 
> févr. 28 18:34:11 kbu kernel: usb 1-1.2.1.1.1: dvb_usb_v2: Did not find the firmware file 'dvb-usb-it9135-01.fw'. Please see linux/Documentation/dvb/ for more details on firmware-problems. Status -2
> ...

 

journalctl -b -p warning

 *Quote:*   

> févr. 28 18:34:10 kbu kernel: ACPI: Enabled 2 GPEs in block 00 to 3F
> 
> févr. 28 18:34:10 kbu kernel: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
> 
> févr. 28 18:34:10 kbu kernel: i8k: unable to get SMM BIOS version
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # ps -uax | grep polkit
> 
> root      2404  0.0  0.0 112532   996 pts/0    S+   18:36   0:00 grep --colour=auto polkit
> 
> 

 

----------

## SirRobin2318

Attends mais t'es pas supposé avoir consolekit... 

Tu l'as installé à la main ? est ce qu'il est dans ton fichier world ?

Du coup t'as surement un conflit entre logind (de systemd) et consolekit. Essaie de le virer pour voir ?

----------

## gaga

je l'ai supprimé et c'est toujours pareil...   non je ne me souviens pas l'avoir installé à la main...Last edited by gaga on Fri Feb 28, 2014 4:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SirRobin2318

Ah, dans les autres pièges à con dans catégorie gentoo-systemd, vérifie que t'as bien:

```
-session        optional        pam_systemd.so
```

à la fin de /etc/pam.d/system-auth

----------

## gaga

non, c'est bon, la ligne y est...  j’avais même testé en enlevant le "-" et c'est pareil...

 *Quote:*   

>  # cat /etc/pam.d/system-auth
> 
> auth            required        pam_env.so 
> 
> auth            required        pam_unix.so try_first_pass likeauth nullok 
> ...

 

----------

## SirRobin2318

Tu peux laisser le "-", c'est normal. 

Ok, donne moi : 

```
systemctl list-units --type=service
```

----------

## gaga

 *Quote:*   

> # systemctl list-units --type=service
> 
> UNIT                                  LOAD   ACTIVE SUB     DESCRIPTION
> 
> dbus.service                          loaded active running D-Bus System Message Bus
> ...

 

dans le doute :

 *Quote:*   

> # systemctl list-units --type=service --all
> 
> UNIT                                  LOAD   ACTIVE   SUB     DESCRIPTION
> 
> alsa-restore.service                  loaded inactive dead    Restore Sound Card State
> ...

 

----------

## SirRobin2318

Mon dieu, il ne doit pas te manquer grand chose pourtant...

```
 systemctl list-units --type=target 
```

et les use flags utilisés par sys-auth/polkit ?

----------

## gaga

 *Quote:*   

> kbu log # systemctl list-units --type=target 
> 
> UNIT                LOAD   ACTIVE SUB    DESCRIPTION
> 
> basic.target        loaded active active Basic System
> ...

 

----------

## gaga

Je vais devoir rentrer, pas sûr de pouvoir te donner suite tout de suite. 

En tout cas, merci pour ce que tu as déjà fait...  ça reste assez flou pour certains trucs, mais je ne désespère pas encore d'y arriver :p

----------

## SirRobin2318

OK, on va réinstaller tous les fichiers de conf des packets suivants :

```
emerge -1av --noconfmem dbus systemd polkit 
```

----------

## gaga

Ok, je lance....

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -1av --noconfmem dbus systemd polkit 
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> ...

 

----------

## gaga

Désolé pour la réponse tardive

Alors bonne nouvelle : ça fonctionne maintenant ! La mauvaise? je ne sais pas quel était le problème au final...   et j'ai toujours le message d'erreur dans /var/log/kdm.log.

 *Quote:*   

> Initializing built-in extension DRI2
> 
> Loading extension GLX
> 
> The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> ...

 

J'ai maintenant un problème de clavier non détecté (uniquement leclavier de mon laptop [Dell] , le clavier externe usb fonctionne... mais ça c'est un autre sujet)

Merci bcp SirRobin2318 pour ton  coup de main ! Je ne suis pas certains que j'aurais pu débloquer la situation sans une aide exterieure là...

Je marque le sujet comme résolu

----------

## SirRobin2318

OK, on avance  :Smile: 

Le problème c'est qu'il devait te manquer des fichiers de confs, ou mauvaise conf. Le fait qu'il te manquait polkit.service aurait du nous mettre la puce à l'oreille. 

Regardes /etc/systemd/systemd.conf & journald.conf.

Tu sais que t'es pas obligé d'avoir un syslog, tu peux te contenter de journald.

Pour le clavier, c'est soit X soit le kernel qui est mal configuré. J'ai aussi un dell, on va pouvoir comparé nos confs :

```
sudo lsusb -t

sudo lspci -v
```

----------

## gaga

En fait j'avais toujours mon Dell sur ma station d'accueil. C'est en voulant l'emporter que je me suis rendu compte que le clavier ne fonctionnait pas... je présume que c'est au niveau du kernel que j'ai zapé un truc... 

Voilà les sorties des commandes (mais depuis ma Fedora... ça ne change rien je pense... si ? je ne suis pas chez moi, pas de clavier sous la main pour démarrer la gentoo !)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ sudo lsusb -t                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
> 
> /:  Bus 02.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci-pci/2p, 480M                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> $ sudo lspci -v
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)
> 
>         Subsystem: Dell Device 0493
> ...

 

----------

## SirRobin2318

Ah t'as fedora et gentoo sur la même machine ? ça va nous faciliter la vie ça  :Smile: 

On va commencer par comparer (dès que tu pourra) les lspci et lsusb pour voir si il y a des choses qui manquent sur la gentoo.

----------

## gaga

Salut

Désolé, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé le temps de m'en occuper... je le fais dès que je peux.  J'ai effectivement une fedora en //, car ça commençait à devenir pressant d'avoir au moins un OS qui fonctionne. C'est un peu galère de switcher en les 2 car je n'ai pas encore réussi à configurer correctement grub de fedora (du coup je dois à chaque fois chrooter gentoo, reinstall grub gentoo, et inversement si je veux bosser sous Fedora).

Question quand même : je croyais que les sorties de lspci et lsusb ne dépendaient pas de la partie software, et que c'était directement les sorties du hard...  Je ne vois pas trop ce que tu attends de voir du coup :s

----------

## SirRobin2318

Tu as raison, c'est hardware. Par contre y'a une ligne dans chaque entrée qui te donne quel module kernel gère le matos en question. 

```

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

Memory behind bridge: e4000000-e50fffff

Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000e1ffffff

Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Dell Device 0493

Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link

[b]Kernel driver in use: pcieport [/b]
```

Avec un peu de chance on verra qu'il en manque sur la gentoo, et on pourra copier de fedora. 

Tu demandais pour openrc, ils sont en train de travailler dessus:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=7511284

----------

